# A little action from this past week



## diltree (Jun 3, 2007)

Some pics from a couple of jobs this past week


----------



## diltree (Jun 3, 2007)

*more action*

This set is from a job in Boston


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful equipment, nice work. One question, in pic #1118 two guys raking? not looking at the moving load, both have their head down with a load overhead? Also no hardhats on those 2 either? Not picking just an observation.


----------



## JohnH (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice pics Is that a Log Lift loader on the log truck?


----------



## diltree (Jun 3, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Beautiful equipment, nice work. One question, in pic #1118 two guys raking? not looking at the moving load, both have their head down with a load overhead? Also no hardhats on those 2 either? Not picking just an observation.




No, its cool...THEY SHOULD BE SPORTING HARDHATS!......if you look closely you can see the ground Foreman( the guy w/ the white hard hat) rapidly aproching the two ground man, yelling for them to get their hard hats back on and get their heads up! Thats why you need a foreman on the ground at all times!


----------



## diltree (Jun 3, 2007)

JohnH said:


> Nice pics Is that a Log Lift loader on the log truck?



John,

Yeah thats a Log Lift Z Loader, we also have a couple prentice loaders, but I must say the log lift is far superior, more reach(30'), picks more weight at all angles and lengths, and is more compact.......


----------



## diltree (Jun 3, 2007)

Look hard hats..back on, after a quick tongue lashing by the Ground Foreman...hard hats are mandatory!


----------



## kennertree (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice rigs.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Jun 4, 2007)

nice looking equipment and work photo's.. keep up the good work


----------



## diltree (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone else have some shots from recent jobs?


----------



## kkottemann (Jun 5, 2007)

here is a few


----------



## kkottemann (Jun 5, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 5, 2007)

No equipment in these pics, just old fashioned rope rigging, couple of dead pines that I took down, no truck access and no climbing involved, did this job from the ground with a big shot to set the rigging. Not very fancy but fun.


----------



## kkottemann (Jun 5, 2007)

I love climbing and rigging pine trees, However there is nothing in the world that I hate more than dealing with really dead pines. Makes my blood pressure rise and my knees shake. Nice work!!


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 6, 2007)

*great work as always dillon!*

wish there was a company like yours around here.i dream of working at an operation like that someday.


----------



## greg carr (Jun 7, 2007)

I checked out your web site,you have some nice equipment. Looks like the guys respect and take care of it.


----------



## diltree (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank you, both greg and hornet......I appreciate your compliments, we certainly take pride in both our equipment and work as well as the industry we are proud to be a part of........

and nice pics guys...rock on:rockn:


----------



## Industry (Jun 8, 2007)

This one is storm work we did in april. Don't worry, all lines are grounded and tested.






And here is some burning nasty ROW trim I had to do.





I'll get some more pics off my phone for ya. Nice gear you guys are working with. How big is the crane?


----------



## oldirty (Jun 11, 2007)

Diltree, you never told me the equipment you roll was was that tight.

nice. real nice.

how common is that lift you got on that 75fter (guessing that number)?

ive only seen the scissor lift rear mounts.


looks to me like you was getting yo self invovled the "big wood" in some of those pics.


"greenery"




oldirty


----------



## diltree (Jun 12, 2007)

Ol'dirty

All big wood for diltree.....

That is a 78' aerial lift of conn......traditionally known as the "alpine".....They are the preferred lift for guys that do a lot of municipal or roadside stuff, they are great because you can work of the back and then bring the elevator up and work of the front; all in one set up. The original design was put out by skyworker years and years ago, I think we bought our first alpine from skyworker back in 1958.......I know besides us, northern has a couple, lewis, matts, and bartlett, so they are pretty common at least for companies that do municipal stuff


The alpine dominates...greenery all day long


----------



## ArborisGurl (Jun 14, 2007)

U t doing Gr8 job!!!


----------



## soutz (Jun 14, 2007)

diltree.
niiiiccce. its such a pleasure viewing pics like that, gives me motivation for my biz down here.great to see a firm that just takes great care of equipment. awesome


----------



## Stihl User (Jun 15, 2007)

Some really nice equipment Diltree!!!!


----------



## GottaCut (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow thats some nice equipment you've got there, what did you start out with?


----------



## 03treegrunt11 (Jun 30, 2007)

Awsome trucks and equipment Diltree!! My big rig is a Ram 2500 and I use my 120' braided line as an Aerial Lift.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 7, 2007)

*Nice Equipment*

Dil, agreed nice equipment. Hartney has the same alpine I think, but It may be afew feet shorter, I think 75' or so. YOu guys did the elm removal in the commons with the intentionally girdled trunk. I think there were 4 dead elms in a row and maybe a fifth ont he corner. I went in and took samples for umass extensiopn testing. A co-worker of mine said you guys did the removals with no hardhats, earing protection and in shorts... tsk tsk know..()Maybe I have become anal since I came to hartney, my last company didnt even use helmets or chaps.) 
Take a gander at some of the equip we have, not too shabby itself.
Oh and the alpine is the bucket on the right of the first pic.


----------



## diltree (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes we did remove the elms in the common, and who ever said our crew was not using hard hats is a liar, I was personally supervising the job and everyone had a hard hat on while the tree's where being removed. We don't use ear protection when doing tree removals, the ability to communicate with each other will reduce risk of injury more then ear protection, and pants are not mandatory, shorts are cool with me on 90 degree days......remember we are not pruning like you guys at hartney, we where taking down some of the biggest trees in Boston......and yes we did do six 42" plus elms in one day with one crew.......

Thillmain, Hartney has some nice equipment, and great arborists I have nothing bad to say about your outfit, but don't log on posting crap; bashing my company with second hand information it shows very little class...


----------



## DonnyO (Jul 8, 2007)

*consider the source*

He's from maine first of all.................


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 8, 2007)

*My Bad Dil*

My apologies to you dil, nba harm intended. I have lots of respect for dil as well. Not bashing at all, just trying to confirm or deny. ( The kid who told me this is a bit young and maybe was trying to prove himself.)
I wish I had the luxury to wear shorts myself, hartney doesnt allow it.
Those elms were large, very large. Did you see the ones that the tree warden had reduced in front of the state house. I can only imagine how large those ones were. Also I went to the commons today and saw another HUGE one down near the garden, may be coming your way in the near future. Spread was at least 60-80 feet, height a bit less. It was girdled in a similar fashion as we did to the other ones. Although to me DED was not as prevelant in them.
Must have been interesting taking them down, I know about 10 poeple were asking us what was going on when we were sampling them. When we started the chainsaw up to girdle the tree the hippies came out of the woodwork....
Did you guys do the stumps as well?> Again what a PITA with all the passserbys.
Once again, my apologies, no harm intended.


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 8, 2007)

*My Bad Dil*

My apologies to you dil, nba harm intended. I have lots of respect for dil as well. Not bashing at all, just trying to confirm or deny. ( The kid who told me this is a bit young and maybe was trying to prove himself.)
I wish I had the luxury to wear shorts myself, hartney doesnt allow it.
Those elms were large, very large. Did you see the ones that the tree warden had reduced in front of the state house. I can only imagine how large those ones were. Also I went to the commons today and saw another HUGE one down near the garden, may be coming your way in the near future. Spread was at least 60-80 feet, height a bit less. It was girdled in a similar fashion as we did to the other ones. Although to me DED was not as prevelant in them.
Must have been interesting taking them down, I know about 10 poeple were asking us what was going on when we were sampling them. When we started the chainsaw up to girdle the tree the hippies came out of the woodwork....
Did you guys do the stumps as well?> Again what a PITA with all the passserbys.
Once again, my apologies, no harm intended.

As for DonnyO, what do you have against Maine, because that I do have issues with...


----------



## DonnyO (Jul 8, 2007)

Thillmaine said:


> As for DonnyO, what do you have against Maine, because that I do have issues with...



I don't have anything against "vacationland" thats your problem................

Be careful when you start condemning a great tree company/operator/owner/climber, with hearsay.

Welcome to the big city. ask more questions and judge less, you'll be fine:newbie:


----------



## BostonBull (Jul 9, 2007)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 9, 2007)

*play nice!*

thillmaine, does corporate know you posted pics of their equipment??? 

The Dillon crews that have worked for me always follow OSHA safety guidelines.


----------



## diltree (Jul 9, 2007)

Thill, I understand you meant no harm, but come on now man, what if my insurance agent was surfing the web and saw that crap.....Plus like previously stated we always fallow OSHA safety guidelines to a T 

You gotta watch what you say on these forums.....look now you ticked donny O off, and you don't even want to know how many connections in the biz he has....


----------



## Thillmaine (Jul 9, 2007)

*apologies*

Again my apologies to all. 
No corporate doesnt know, but I dont think it would be a problem, although I guess I am the new guy...? Didnt think it would be a problem, if it is, I am sure I will hear about it.
I initially took them for school, but then saw diltree's post and though hey what the hell..
And yes
my apologies do extend to DonnyO.


----------



## diltree (Jul 9, 2007)

hey...its cool, Im over it...as long as your apology extends to donny O, he has done allot of contract work for our outfit in the past, and he takes this stuff very seriously.....

and the thread is "a little action from this week, not lets show some trucks parked in a row...lets see some action shots thillmain


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 10, 2007)

Great pictures of the equipment. I see now what you mean about not running the chipper on some of the Boston jobs- just load all the stuff into the log truck and drive off. That Alpine lift is awesome: it looked impressive standing next to it at your shop and even moreso in these pictures here.

Thanks again for the load of logs this morning. It was cool to see the new log truck in action. I wonder if the trees in those first few pictures are now in my yard? Save some more good logs for me for next year!

Cheers,


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno 'bout that Bob, are any of 'em 60'' dbh Elm? :chainsawguy:


----------



## oldirty (Jul 10, 2007)

hey dil.

how come you never tell me to be careful with the words i choose to type?

the other day i was speaking my mind and i ended up getting banned for a hot minute. 

where were you for that one? lol


hey donnyO

"greenamuthafecknry" kid!

woooooooooo


 
oldirty

oh and just outta curiousity bob. was it "all big wood"?


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 10, 2007)

oldirty said:


> oh and just outta curiousity bob. was it "all big wood"?



I don't know if I want to go there ol' dirty, but there was some small wood in the load. Diltree said the small wood can be easier to handle than the big wood sometimes...


----------



## diltree (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks bob, any time man, just give me a shout!

Ol dirty, I heard something about tailpipes and fornication, any ways I hope you guys can kiss and make up now.........and let me tell you OTGs elms were all freeken big wood; I left those out of bobs load!


----------



## oldirty (Jul 10, 2007)

nah it wasnt a tailpipe man.

i just recommended porting another hole in the muffler of his tophandle. lol


whats the matter bob you dont have a saw big enough for the "big wood"?
looks like you need to remedy that situation.




oldirty


----------



## diltree (Jul 10, 2007)

muffler...yes that makes much more sense


----------



## DonnyO (Jul 10, 2007)

diltree said:


> hey "a little action from this week, not lets show some trucks parked in a row...lets see some action shots thillmain



yeah, let's see some pics of you collecting samples:jester: 

and dil can show how bigtime removals are done in the big city 

hey ol'd good to hear from you again


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Ol' Dirty,

I'm almost done putting the 98cc big bore kit on my 066. I'll set her up with a 32" rail with some square ground, full-comp chisel chain and advance the timing about 4 degrees so it runs better on the 100 octane AVgas and then see what that wood's got for me.

I'll see if I can get some video...

:chainsawguy:


----------



## AlpineJesus (Jul 17, 2007)

Alpines are sweet


----------



## diltree (Jul 18, 2007)

*Todays action....*

100' Elm with Dutch Elms in Southie...big wood-high action


----------



## sperho (Jul 18, 2007)

diltree said:


> 100' Elm with Dutch Elms in Southie...big wood-high action



I love seeing the work you guys post up, but this is all a person who still lives in the SVGA monitor era (1024x768) sees without having to scroll around to find out what's going on in the image in a disjointed way. Any way you could resize them to about 800x600?


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 18, 2007)

Dill I know you are a pro so I don't want this to sound like I am questing you at all because I am not. I have always been afraid to drop a tree that big where it can hit asphalt or concrete sidewalks. Was thee any damage to them? If not how do you tell it the street can handle it? Thanks 

Scott


----------



## BostonBull (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice pics dil.....what street was that?


----------



## diltree (Jul 18, 2007)

Treeco.....

I agree great knit pickinig, always wrap your thumb especially when kickback could be a major factor........

How do I resize the pics?

and BB...that would be columbia road


----------



## diltree (Jul 18, 2007)

STLfirewood said:


> Dill I know you are a pro so I don't want this to sound like I am questing you at all because I am not. I have always been afraid to drop a tree that big where it can hit asphalt or concrete sidewalks. Was thee any damage to them? If not how do you tell it the street can handle it? Thanks
> 
> Scott




Good question!...honestly driveways are a "no go" no matter what, but major roads can usually take the impact with no damage barring there are not any major horns on the side of the log that will impact the street. If there where horns where the impact will take place you will create a serious pothole......


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 19, 2007)

diltree said:


> Good question!...If there where horns where the impact will take place you will create a serious pothole......



Which then becomes the highway departments problem!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (Jul 19, 2007)

must be nice splashing the big wood out into the street like that man. 

how high she jump after impact? lol

tell that dude running the saw that some folks dont agree with his thumb technique here on the ol' Asite. tell him oldirty says to choke the handle like it owes him 20 bucks.


good stuff.




oldirty


----------



## diltree (Jul 19, 2007)

oldirty said:


> must be nice splashing the big wood out into the street like that man.
> 
> how high she jump after impact? lol
> 
> ...



Ol' dirty....I told you diltree lays down more big wood then Ron Jeremy....

choke the handle like it owes you $20 bucks...thats a good one bro


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 19, 2007)

love running my stihl 088 balls to the walls cutting some big wood!!!!


----------



## DonnyO (Jul 19, 2007)

diltree said:


> Ol' dirty....I told you diltree lays down more big wood the Ron Jeremy....
> 
> choke the handle like it owes you $20 bucks...thats a good one bro



You guys are F-in hilarious! diltree and oldirty in a one-liner contest...................I'm betting on the funny looking one to win:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

